

Dead, Alive, or Acquired? The Unofficial Y Combinator Company List - MojoJolo
http://yclist.com/

======
MojoJolo
I'm curious about Carsabi (<http://carsabi.com/>). They said to be acqui-hired
by Facebook in the news. But their website was a registered trademark for
Ark.com Inc. Can't find a news about Ark's acquisition to its website.

Can someone tell me the story about it?

